# Playing with the dogs yesterday



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Played with the dogs for a bit yesterday. Pup has done some tracking, this was his first track for a decoy and a bite. This was his third bite work session ever and the first one we incorporated an “out” in. He did very well with the out, better than I expected. I sent him on about 8 bites and he outed and came running back every time. Fun stuff 
My buddy bought a Doberman that he got from the pound that’s what/ who you hear in the back ground. Don’t know if it will be much for biting but having fun getting it to track. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kajcdaz_x4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctryur2bDwY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAw3QDw8sYI


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like your having fun with that pup Chris. Refresh my memory, how old is he? Looking good to me.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I think he is about 5 ish months. I don’t know when he was born.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking great for a 5 mo old Chris. I do have a question tho buddy. How do you get an out like that? What do you use for a reward? Got to be more than an "Atta boy!!" and a pat on the head.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds growly and stressed to me. You can hear the stress whine in both the first two videos, like about :18 seconds in the first one and about :22 in the second one. He looks like an okay pup, but probably just dial him back a few notches back into prey at that age and build up his confidence.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Looking great for a 5 mo old Chris. I do have a question tho buddy. How do you get an out like that? What do you use for a reward? Got to be more than an "Atta boy!!" and a pat on the head.


Ha, you can’t resist! Dog never seen a ball, towel or tug, never tasted a treat ever. He never seen an E-collar ever. Was never backed against a wall, or had any pain or fear inflicted on him. He has had a few minimal corrections on a prong in his life. He also had a few corrections a bit more than minor when he tried to work his way up the lead after the minor correction. I also just remembered that he had no pinch on at all that day. Don’t some people say that just not having the prong on makes it less likely for some dogs to listen….. or something like that? WTF do I know


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sounds growly and stressed to me. You can hear the stress whine in both the first two videos, like about :18 seconds in the first one and about :22 in the second one. He looks like an okay pup, but probably just dial him back a few notches back into prey at that age and build up his confidence.


Thanks Maren, Ill consider it


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris, If I PM you, would you share some of your techniques with me? I didn't think what I am seeing was possible without throwing rewards at the dog constantly. I didn't know a dog would work just for the work. I am amazed actually and it takes a lot to get my attention.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah your killing me


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Another question Chris. I just watched the tracking video again......you got food on that track or are you just letting the pup learn how to use it's nose?
A video is worth 10,000 words you know.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Food on the track? Who does that and why? Sounds stupid?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Did both come from the pound or just the Dob?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG you guys (Chris and Don) need to get a room! LOL

Thanks for sharing the vids. What are the plans for the GSD pup? I think you mentioned this in another post, but I forget.

How old is the track?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> OMG you guys (Chris and Don) need to get a room! LOL
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vids. What are the plans for the GSD pup? I think you mentioned this in another post, but I forget.
> 
> How old is the track?


Im not getting a room with him, he plays with dogs on fishing poles. That’s weird.
Fresh track maybe ten minutes old. Ill try and get a video of him tracking a bit further. 
Don’t know where the pup is going. He loves kids big time


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Did both come from the pound or just the Dob?


Nope just the Dob, the GS has not found its way to the pound yet.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it the puppy growling on the bite or the dobe in the background both times?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Im not getting a room with him, he plays with dogs on fishing poles. That’s weird.
> Fresh track maybe ten minutes old. Ill try and get a video of him tracking a bit further.
> Don’t know where the pup is going. He loves kids big time


Whoa, whoa, big guy. Now who is killing who? LOL I had to go buy the thing just to make a point (Another $23.00 on top of the video camera).....any pup likes to play. To me that vid I put up looks like a pup at play. To some, it looks like prey drive, possession and god only knows what else. Besides, it isn't a fishing pole....it is a 7' do-dad that you work horses around a ring with. LOL Other than that, you got no room to talk Chris. You walk dogs on bare floor joists and force them to out for only a pat on the head. :wink:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> any pup likes to play. To me that vid I put up looks like a pup at play. To some, it looks like prey drive, possession and god only knows what else. :wink:


I agree Don, your video looks like a pup playing (half way),but it certainly doesn't look a pup with much drive, and I see almost no possession there.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I agree Don, your video looks like a pup playing (half way),but it certainly doesn't look a pup with much drive, and I see almost no possession there.


Not likely to ever look that way either Mike. I don't intend to create compulsive behaviors in them so I can say they have drive. As far as the possession and drive in the video, you will have to consult Thomas. I don't know why you even look for it....it is a pup playing ....no more, no less....you can read into it just about anything you want to....to me....it is just a pup playing. This picture shows prey drive.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Whoa, whoa, big guy. Now who is killing who? LOL I had to go buy the thing just to make a point (Another $23.00 on top of the video camera).....any pup likes to play. To me that vid I put up looks like a pup at play. To some, it looks like prey drive, possession and god only knows what else. Besides, it isn't a fishing pole....it is a 7' do-dad that you work horses around a ring with. LOL Other than that, you got no room to talk Chris. You walk dogs on bare floor joists and force them to out for only a pat on the head. :wink:



DOn you did not have to buy anything, just hold the toy in your hand and wiggle it...lets see that one next with her...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Nope just the Dob, the GS has not found its way to the pound yet.


 Cool. You just said you didnt know the birthdate of the GSD that was all.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Cool. You just said you didnt know the birthdate of the GSD that was all.


 
Ah got you…. I can’t remember my daughters or wife’s birthdays to well either. One girl was born on the 28th and one on the 26th of the same month. I do know they are 9 and 12. I never know whos on what date. My wifes b-day is like springish time, all I know is she just keeps getting older? 

The GS would be a nice find from a pound


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> DOn you did not have to buy anything, just hold the toy in your hand and wiggle it...lets see that one next with her...


Not trying to bust but if a dog does not want to play or chew on fuzzy toys what do you think that tells you? Couple of opinions would be interesting


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Not trying to bust but if a dog does not want to play or chew on fuzzy toys what do you think that tells you? Couple of opinions would be interesting


If we are talking about puppies, I would have to assume the pup is dead. :grin: So, what does all this rag and ball stuff say?..... maybe the pup isn't dead. Impresses the hell out of me. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Not trying to bust but if a dog does not want to play or chew on fuzzy toys what do you think that tells you? Couple of opinions would be interesting


tells me he is lacking in play drive  or as don said if he is a puppy, he is probably dead...


----------

